# Attention Fish Keepers in Montgomery Co. Maryland



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

There's a boil-water notice in effect and it's supposed to last about three days. There is a fear of contamination due to a water pipe break. Do NOT use tap water to change our your tanks right now! Thank goodness I did my water changes this weekend . . .


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, I did mine last night, but I am wondering if this will impact fairfax county as well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

An article form the Washington Post says it will only effect Gaithersburg, Germantown, and Silver Spring, but you can never be too sure these days.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Fairfax Co doesn't get its water from the same place Montgomery Co does, so you're fine.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I did some water changes (and drank tap water) before I knew about this (without any issues to myself or fish).

"Although there was no evidence of contamination of the water, WSSC and Maryland Department of the Environment recommended that residents who live in some parts of Montgomery County outside of the beltway boil their water as a precaution."

Here's the latest update:

***update 9:00 P.M.***
WATER RESTORED TO MONTGOMERY COUNTY 
MANDATORY WATER RESTRICTION IS LIFTED

BOIL WATER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT

Contact: WSSC Communications 301.206.8100

(Laurel, MD June 16, 2008): The Washington Suburban Sanitary Commission (WSSC) announced tonight that water service has been restored to all of Montgomery County and a mandatory water restriction has been lifted. The precautionary boil water advisory remains in effect for three days in some areas of the county.

The Washington Suburban Sanitary Commission (WSSC) has posted on its web site a map showing areas of Montgomery County where residents should continue boiling their water before consuming it. To view the map and to get more information, go to the WSSC website, www.wsscwater.com and click on â€œareas affected by boil water order.â€


----------

